# Updating My File



## GoneFishing (28 Jan 2013)

I have a 'situation'...

I passed the CFAT and filled out the drug sheet. I then completed my interview and was asked about what I had put down on the drug sheet. I had written that I used marijuana X amount of times and stopped in March. I told the interviewer that sounded like an accurate date for ending my marijuana use, the use didn't seem to affect my application at all, or at least I couldn't tell if it had. He told me that I would most likely be selected for the position I was applying for.

About a week went by and my friend and I were talking. We made of few jokes about times when we had smoked marijuana in the past. He knows that I stopped to join the military, and he asked what they think about that sort of thing. I told him that they give you a drug sheet to fill out, but it doesn't necessarily affect your career in the forces. He asked what I put on it, and I told him I wrote that I had stopped in March. Then he said, "don't you remember that time in July where you only took one hit and couldn't stand it?" My heart stopped. I can't believe that I didn't remember to write that on the drug sheet. Compared to the amount of times that I have smoked marijuana, this is utterly insignificant, but what upsets me is that I was asked when I stopped, and I had given them a different date.

What I'm wondering is, is this minor discrepancy (a few months) a big deal?
I have a medical coming up in a few days, if I tell the examiner that I made a mistake and want to fix it, will he be able to no problem? Will he believe me? Will I be sent home and told not to come back? Will I be banished from the Canadian forces for life?  
I'm really worried and can't sleep, even though I tried to do everything right.

All replies are appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Shepard (28 Jan 2013)

I figure that if you had previously admitted to having smoked marijuana and they had accepted it, you should just be completely honest and open with the doc and let him know what had happened.. especially if it is worrying you to the point of insomnia.

If memory serves my correctly, the doctor should have your medical file and if any changes are needed to be made, that is when you should do it.

It's best to be completely honest than to be caught later on lying. You'll be fine, don't stress out, ya hear me?


----------



## GoneFishing (28 Jan 2013)

I guess what it comes down to is, will I be able to move forward with my application if I tell the medical examiner? Or will they question why I didn't tell the interviewer a week ago and accuse me of lying? There's no point in lying about a couple of months, it was an honest mistake... but I'm not sure if the military will see it that way, or if they even care.


----------



## Franko (28 Jan 2013)

Sure, own up to it.

At least your conscience will be clear, regardless of the outcome.

Regards


----------



## GoneFishing (28 Jan 2013)

That's a good point. It would just suck to have a negative outcome when you tried to do something positive...


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jan 2013)

GoneFishing said:
			
		

> It would just suck to have a negative outcome when you tried to do something positive...



Welcome to life, it sucks that way sometimes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jan 2013)

Well, maybe take a look at the worst case scenario if you didn't come clean and it was found out later.  Not sure 100%, but this could apply to.  You get the point I'm sure.

Is it worth risking that?  That is where I'd start, asking myself "whats the worst thing that can happen if....?".

Maybe someone from the recruiting world can weigh in here, but AFAIK you might have to be 'clean' for X amount of months prior to enrolment, so it *may* delay you some (and thats pure speculation on my part) but that is FAR less worse than the stuff above.

Start off with the CF on the right foot and get rid of the need to worry/look over your shoulder over something relatively small (you've already admitted to use, right?) but that could call into question your character, honesty and credibility.   :2c:


----------



## pretentious (28 Jan 2013)

Unfortunately I too will have to admit to use. From what I gather from other posts: yes be honest and even explain to them how you explained it here. Forgetting is not the same as lying - and, I hope, they will allow you and I to continue because they know that is not the lifestyle we want to have.


----------



## Gunshark (28 Jan 2013)

I would just be honest about it, and say that it was an honest mistake and nothing intentional. I can't know for sure, but if I had to guess, I think this isn't a big deal at all. Don't worry so much, and stay clean from now on. What's done is done.

I'm saying this because I have a similar story myself, but alcohol-related. I've had to admit to a sort-of-similar minor embarassment during my medical, and in the end I was fine. And I was applying for Pilot, where you would think the standards are fairly stringent. You can PM me if interested in the story.

I am not saying it's ok to lie or abuse substances. Not at all. I'm just saying you are probably ok here, and don't let it happen again.


----------



## GoneFishing (28 Jan 2013)

Both of those links scare the crap out of me  :-\

I'll just explain to the examiner the situation if the right opportunity arises. I guess you could say I completed the form 'to the best of my knowledge at the time'... I did admit to 99.99% of my usage, it's just the last time used date that I'm worried about. (which is only inaccurate by a couple of months, a small fraction of the duration of my usage)

Your opinions are appreciated! Keep em comin and I might be able to sleep tonight!  ;D

Do any recruiters know how the examiner will react to something like this during the medical? Is it a big deal? What could happen? ...So many questions!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jan 2013)

Stacked said:
			
		

> EITS, if I recall correctly it's 6 months drug-free.  (At least it was when I went through...) :nod:



Yah, I think I recall reading that somewhere on the forum last fall too, but wasn't sure.  If it is 6 months, the OP is at that mark and moving forward.

And remember...drugs are bad, m'kay?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jan 2013)

I am a "better safe than sorry" type so....


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Feb 2013)

GoneFishing said:
			
		

> Both of those links scare the crap out of me  :-\
> 
> ... if the right opportunity arises...



To me, there is no "if." It's up to you to create the opportunity if it's bothering you as much as you say it is. It's never easy to admit you made a mistake. And sometimes regardless of our best intentions to rectify the situation, there may still be some repercussions. I obviously can't say for sure, but hopefully the worst that would come of your memory lapse is delayed processing. And really, in the grand scheme of things, that's not bad at all! :nod:  Just tell them, then it's done and over with.  As well, it will show them you have character/integrity in that you came forward with information that they may not have discovered on their own.  

The possibility may be very slight, but you've openly discussed your situation and that you're fully aware of the discrepancy on a public forum.  Can it ever come back to you?  I personally wouldn't want to take the chance when my long-term career goals were involved.


----------

